# Is there an 'ignore thread' in the software?



## yello (31 Jan 2009)

Simple question. I know, obviously, I can simply ignore threads but I wondered if there's an option in the software.

I could imagine there'd possibly be an overhead involved but is it possible?

There are many threads I have no intention of ever contributing to, for a number of reasons, and I'd like to 'personalise my browsing experience'


----------



## Shaun (1 Feb 2009)

Not sure, I'll look into it when I get chance.


----------

